
Using PiCluster to Orchestrate Scality S3 in Docker - rusher81572
https://www.linux-toys.com/?p=1126
======
detaro
Random piece of feedback: introduce both pieces of software with at least a
sentence/link. I already knew what PiCluster is from the recent post, but had
to google Scality S3.

~~~
rusher81572
Thanks, I updated it =)

